# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Онлайн тесты для женщин

## farionlusi

*Онлайн-тест на симптомы менопаузы*
Признаки климакса могут быть схожими с симптомами других заболеваний, поэтому не стоит слепо доверять результатам теста, а лучше при недомогании обратиться к врачу.
*Пройти тест...*

*Онлайн-тест на заболевания передающиеся половым путем (ЗППП)*
Самодиагностика, как и онлайн тестирование, не могут дать достоверный результат. Только врач, после осмотра и на основании данных лабораторных анализов, может поставить диагноз и назначить лечение.
*Пройти тест...*

----------


## VIEI

delete

----------

